# Simoniz wheel cleaner 5L Costco



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Saw this yesterday in Sheffield branch. I did not purchase it, I rarely use or need wheel cleaners but I know many seem to like them. Having done a brief search it appears to get favourable reviews and I dare say if I needed a cleaner then at the price, £8.38, it is worth a try, smaller bottles are sold elsewhere for similar. 









Simoniz Ultracare Alloy Cleaner is a unique cleaner which cleans alloys quickly with no corrosive effects, even on scuffed or damaged alloys.
Simoniz Ultracare Alloy Cleaner is a modern, high performance product with all the caring properties and commitment to quality you would expect from Simoniz.
Unlike other cleaners, Simoniz Ultracare is acid free, so even if your alloys are scuffed or damaged the cleaner won't corrode them or cause any harm.
Simply spray on to remove grime, road dirt and other deposits, and your alloys will be restored to a beautiful showroom finish.

Large 5 Litre Bottle

Features:

Cleans over 150 wheels

Guaranteed to prevent corrosion on scuffed alloys

Advanced, safe acid free formula

High performance cleaning

Can be applied using a brush or hand spray

Not suitable for highly polished, chrome or unlacquered wheels


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Most of the stuff from Simoniz is pretty good. I've used their ultracare wheel cleaner before a while back. If i remember correctly, it didn't turn purple like a lot of other wheel cleaners and you might think it's not doing anything but it did a decent job for me. Seems good value...


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

doesnt seem too bad, i'm off there for some diesel tonight so might bob in  i got some of the wash & wax 5l (red one) the other week on offer for £4.40 odd inc VAT and isnt that bad even if you need to use 40ml per wash it's guna last a while! :lol:


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Might grab some of the wash and wax at that Lewis - I can't see immediate benefit in paying £30-£40 for 5L anymore - it's just getting silly with some of these brands


----------



## Ryangrace458 (Jul 10, 2015)

Good stuff this is, got just a 500ml bottle yesterday to get oil of white alloys after an oil filter leak and it worked a treat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

I use that, have done for some time. Great for the money. 
Won't deal with the really stubborn stuff but ideal for weekly use.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

1animal1 said:


> Might grab some of the wash and wax at that Lewis - I can't see immediate benefit in paying £30-£40 for 5L anymore - it's just getting silly with some of these brands


that's it, i was expecting it to be total s***e if i'm honest, but i was pleasantly surprised! i think it's gone up to around £6 now but i mean even at that it's a bargain! still only just over a quid for a litre! :doublesho

i've used it twice now using 50ml the first time and 40ml second time and was just as good at 40ml, so i'll be trying 35ml next time and dropping 5ml each time after until i find it's perfect rate without using too much or little to achieve what i want, i add this around 25l of water too! i think tbf 40ml might be about right but whats it hurt to play around with the ratios? i can always add a bit more if needed haha!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I'm off there for some diesel tonight so might bob in


mmm... I "bobbed in" on Monday

including £60 worth of diesel the visit cost me £230! :doublesho


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Forsh said:


> mmm... I "bobbed in" on Monday
> 
> including £60 worth of diesel the visit cost me £230! :doublesho


hahaha its never a cheap one is it :lol: i'm the same though fill the tank on the way out every time at £60 always buy some cookies :argie: and a load of oher stuff we dont really 'need' we usually try limit it to once a month now for that reason!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

So much for cheap fuel!


----------

